# 3D still in infancy?



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

If one is making a purchase of a new TV, would it be smarter to wait several years for 3D to mature? On a side note, is internet connectivity worth much?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Most flat panels made in the last year are 3D compliant if not just look to see the mgf info sheet.

3d has been in infancy since 1958 -until they can make it 3d without the need to where eye glasses, 3D will still be just a gimmic.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

As a 3D owner, my purchase wasn't to get 3D. I wanted a highly rated (by AVS folks) plasma set. It just so happened that it was a 3D set & I enjoy it. If you're just looking for any budget TV, then don't go for 3D sets. There are crappy 3D sets, so be cautious in your shopping. Do you like the 3D you've experienced so far?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> If one is making a purchase of a new TV, would it be smarter to wait several years for 3D to mature? On a side note, is internet connectivity worth much?


If you'll notice, the most new higher end sets have 3D already built into them so even if you don't need 3D the capability will probably be there. I do have two 3D sets now and depending on the programming IMHO the 3D adds to the enjoyability of watching. DIRECTV's got a few 3D channels now, some shows like Guy's Big Bite cooking show is a why bother with 3D vs. some of the nature shows that 3Net shows blow you away.

Would it be nice if you didn't need glasses, yep no question. But there's enough other things I wear glasses for, like sun glasses or readers, I don't have a problem with putting on a pair to watch a 3D program.

As for your internet connectivity question, again if you get a higher end set it's going to probably be there anyway. There are some things I like it for, such as NetFlix or VuDo streaming or being access to media on my PC's, but for surfing the net, I pass on that and just use my iPad or iPhone.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

It's really all its worth to *you* I have 2 XBR Sony's that do 3D and I confess to viewing it a bit here and there but it's a novelty, the dimensional focus is surreal much of the time and there just isn't that much content.

On the other hand these 3D sets have the top end 2D stuff so if in price range they are really good.

I also have a Sony EX700 and that with the XBR sets are internet connected. I use the internet for the TV manuals since they only pack a bare bones one. Also for keeping the TV's firmware current.

All the EweToob, Netflix, blah blah services are available on so many devices now its a joke. (to me, you may differ). They are available on Blue Ray players, game consoles, web based AV receivers, your DTV receivers, toasters, and boxes of specially marked breakfast cereals it would seem.

I'm not sure this 3D iteration will survive long term

Don "but it's just my babbling here" Bolton



Kent Taylor said:


> If one is making a purchase of a new TV, would it be smarter to wait several years for 3D to mature? On a side note, is internet connectivity worth much?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> As a 3D owner, my purchase wasn't to get 3D. I wanted a highly rated (by AVS folks) plasma set. It just so happened that it was a 3D set & I enjoy it. If you're just looking for any budget TV, then don't go for 3D sets. There are crappy 3D sets, so be cautious in your shopping. Do you like the 3D you've experienced so far?


The 3D sets I've seen thus far have been pretty dramatic. The fact I don't have 3D now I can't say I've missed not having it. Some of the sets are well below the 1K range. My concern is as they improve the quality the sets that are on the market today will quickly become obsolete.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Of the internet apps that are usually offered, is this a subscription or free?


----------

